# Chair hopping,table hopping,oh NO!!!



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Well DUncan has learned to hop on the chairs onto the table.He is notorious.He shredded a bunch of napkins on the table yesterday,UGH!!
He is getting so brave and I am getting more worried that with these new found abilities he'll break a leg or something!!
He is always being told to get down but chooses to ignore us,but not my hubby.One stern no from him and he stops completely and goes into a corner.
I know I'm a softie with him,but how can I get him to listen to me better????
You are all aware of that "LOOK" they give you and I simply melt.Too bad my kids can't do that,LOL!!!
Dot


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Dot, thank you for posting this, I need help also. My DH let Smarty jump into a dinnig room chair Sat. night (we had dog friends over). That was the only invitation she needed to get on our tables, my desk and anything she sees she thinks might be fun. She is like a cat and I am also scared she will break something.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

An old trick that I learned with Cats, might work in this case. Put aluminum foil on the table,or chairs where he would jump up. The feel & sound spooks them and after a few times they dont go up again. Yes that look can be dangerous, I get it whenever Logan has an accident in the house & I have a very had time reprimanding him!!!ound: 
Laurie


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Dot--I read your post and I think of the youtube video of the Hav pushing a chair to the counter to get cookies out of the cookie jar. I laughed, but I know this is driving you crazy.

I would also be concerned that his new found abilities might cause him to break or destroy something valuable a long with his leg. 

I am thinking that you may have to go back to basics: crate him when he can't be watched, use a leash to tether him to you, etc.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Not only do you have to worry about them breaking something, but some people keep their vitamins on the table, which can mean poisoning & also when they get down, they seem to forget that they got up by way of chair, and jump to the floor, opening them up to injuries. I would try to nip it in the bud right away, the aliminum foil is the cheap route, but very effective. 
Laurie


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

The foil works well. Always make sure the chairs are completely pushed in under the table.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You have some great advice so far  They are clever lil' dogs, aren't they?

My husband actually put Gucci on the dining room chair one time to eat with us!! yikes! I was so flipped out that he was teaching her a bad habit, (just to get a picture) but she hasn't gotten up there on her own since. I would try the foil and pushing the chairs under the table.

The bitter apple spray works WONDERS in this house. She won't go anywhere near anything that has been sprayed.

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Our kitchen table HAS NO CHAIRS AROUND IT ANYMORE! It seems Mr. Valentino....better known as "The Havanator".......has climbed up on the table several times in our absence and completely shredded everything & anything that was shreddable! Of course when we returned he was so darn proud of himself that i had to laugh. Not too funny while I had to clean it up! I would have LOVED to have been a fly on the wall just to see what my other two were doing. More than likely what they always do.....just lay & watch the action!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Boy that shredding gene is strong! With Cash he even refuses a treat if he has paper in his mouth (did I mention he is a little piggy normally) I use bitter apple too. I am going to have to start spraying my waste baskets... today he sat in my office whining for attention. You know that pathetic, "pay atention to meeeeeeee" whine ---well no sooner than I got up from my chair (that protected the trash can under my desk) and said "Ok let's play" he had snuck in and obsconded with a piece of tissue. I would try the tin foil. we don't have table jumping yet but I will keep it in the back of my mind for when it happens


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

One time we had friends over for dinner and were eating outside at the patio table. Well, I went in the house to get something and I guess everyone at the table outside walked away. I glanced out the sliding door to the table and guess what ... two of our Hav's were up there cleaning up the plates and leftover food!! Of course this was just after I was telling everyone how well behaved my furbabies were! :jaw: 

Needless to say, all chairs are now firmly kept pushed into/under the tables so the little scoundrels can't do it again!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Izzy doesn't seem to have the shredding gene, but we did find the cord to my hubby's cell phone charger in two pieces yesterday. I still think he cut it in a drawer or something as Izzy has never bothered any other cords in the house! Her favorite thing to do is pull pieces of carpet yarn up and chew on them!! I think I'd rather have a shredder......


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Judy, you are lucky!

Mine does the shredding and got a hold of almost a FULL roll of TP the other day (under my husband's watch) and it was ALL OVER my bedroom floor!!!!!!!!!:jaw: Of course, he was "napping" at the time! grr. lol

She ALSO pulls pieces of the berber carpeting out.

AND...her new thing is scratching the paint off the wall! I swear, I cannot let her get bored.

The funny thing is, she always does it when I am home with her. I think she knows that will get me to play with her. lol Smart lil' girl.

So far, I haven't found a cord sliced, but it wouldn't surprise me if I did.

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Kara you better watch the paint scratching....that's how the "havanator" started the HOLE HE CHEWED IN MY KITCHEN SHEETROCK! He scratched first, licked it second & then he chowed down!







Oh yeah....he's also a fan of pulling up carpet threads.....geez....worse than an army of termites!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh my! The kitchen sheet rock??? Yikes a mundo!

My husband hasnt' even SEEN the wall damage she did under my sewing table! I sprayed some bitter apple on it and it kept her off it for a few days, but I have to watch her.

Odd thing for them to do, huh?

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dora was always a pretty good little girl until we started the agility game. She knows the word up to get on things. One day shortly after her first agility lessons, we walked in the dinning room and Dora was standing on the table.... rather than looking scared like my maltese, she wagged her tail. I yelled Dora down. Well the smart girl that she is, dropped and laid down on the table. We have added the word "off" to her vocabulary now!

Amanda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

"I yelled Dora down. Well the smart girl that she is, dropped and laid down on the table. "

LMBO !!!!!!!! Now THAT is exactly what Ricky would do ... IF he was ever up on something he shouldn't be. Oh my....... that's hysterical!!! ound: Amanda, how did you keep from cracking up?? ound: :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marj,
Lets just say I probably reinforced the wrong behavior. Isabelle only gets on the table when there is food on the table that she really wants. We had some profs over and we went in the house and came back to my little white maltese in the middle of the strawberry shortcakes with red gewww all over her face like "you guys should try this... it is really good!" I think they thought I was going to get upset but I just thought she does like strawberries!

Dora is usually better behaved but sometimes she just can't help herself!

Amanda


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Same thing at our house. we have a strict rule, PUSH IN YOUR CHAIR! Oscar learned to get up there from Missy, our cat.
Days ago, before the Havanese invasion, the cat was not allowed up on the tables and she did well when we were looking. Then we got the Havs, and we had to start feeding her on a table, cause they like her food better.
Now the cat and dogs are in cahoots, Missy gets on the table or counters and knocks things on the floor, Emma and Oscar chew it up!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am sorry Amanda but I think I would have laughed & kissed her!! She did what you said - she got down!!:frusty: My girls NEVER chewed a thing so it was odd when I came home one day & found a piece of molding chewed off in the kitchen. I am sure it was Logan, but once I sprayed it with bitter apple he has not touched it since. I never had a problem reprimanding my kids, but these guys, I get mad but once they look at you with that face - yikes!!!
Laurie


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

More and more things not mentioned on the Havanese web site. I've had large dogs most of my life that could jump from the floor to any table and never once had one do it. Never had any dog on my furniture, now all chairs in, all chewables put away. I'll never look under my desk for fear of what the wall looks like, No tolet paper on rollers unless we are having company. All dirty underware us under lock and key.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh yes..the underwear! LOL

She would rip it off me if she could! ound:

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

What's with these little guys? Valentino takes off with my hubs undies just about everyday.....I just sit back & have a good laugh as he chases him down the hall trying to get them back!ound:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

LOL!! It's been tried! Rufus thinks it's funny to grab the toilet paper out of my hand (after I gather it) and leave me sitting there watching him run away! :rant:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL! ound: Oh...those stories are too funny! ound:

Gucci's current "thing" is barking at herself in the living room mirror! And when she's not barking at her reflection...she's sitting on the TOP of the chair just *admiring* herself....ound:

This has been going on for an hour or so, course' she comes to check on me every 5 minutes.

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh yeah...Valentino barks at his reflection in the window....he's also afraid of umbrellas & the big black trash bag when it is out by the road for pick up. He'll sneak up to it but only go within a few feet of it. If the wind happens to blow the plastic....OMG...off he goes....too funny!







Hey I know it's a cat but that's what he looks like when he takes off!:biggrin1:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

When it is dark out, Smarty barks at her reflection in the den windows. When I approach and pet her she then growls at the dog in the window that her mom is petting. She is too funny.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Those are all such funny stories...I love to laugh!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh I have a trash bag/lawn bag scaredy-cat too! EEKS. She has actually growled and steered FAR away from them when we go on our walks.

Also...If she notices something "out of place", she will get UPSET and bark! lol
I guess she's just letting me know that x-object doesnt' belong at y-place! ound:

Kara


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

They never miss anything new. The other day after a rain there was a large mushroom by the pond. You would have thought it was a 10 ft monster. Smarty growled and barked, got down on her front and them did the RLH. I had to get the DH to see this, it was so funny. Of course he had to ruin all the fun by saying “could that be poison?” Mushroom gone!!!!! She looked for it for 2 days.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

These stories make me feel better. Sounds like Shadow is a normal Hav, after all. I was beginning to think she was a cat in disguise. ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Smarty is appropriately named!! 

I've often said Gucci is 1/3 dog, 1/3 cat and 1/3 rabbit! ound: It seems to describe her to a T.

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dora is also a panty thief. She used to hunt the guest room for panties. One afternoon, I came home early from work and there were some pretty fancy yellow undies on my bedroom floor! I immediately knew they weren't mine!!! Well, it took me a minute of hesitation and I remembered we had a visiting professor staying with us (lets just say I would have never guessed she wore undies like that!!!) but I am not sure who was more embarassed me leaving them on the bed or her having to wonder how they got there <BG>

Amanda


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

You can never tell about those professors. My daughter is one and only shops at Victoria's Secret.

Smarty got her name by her actions, now I find all of her relatives act the same way!!!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Laundry sorting used to be a pretty boring event :bored: until Shadow arrived. Now I'm not bored and I get some exercise, too. Chasing that girl with underwear, socks, washcloths, or whatever she can snag; has turned it into much more "fun"...yeah, right


----------

